# iOS 9.1 released



## The Hooded Claw

The improvements look minor for the most part. I'm going to wait a day or two to make sure no huge problems show up, then install it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I think I'll go ahead and install it on my iPad3. If it goes wonky, it won't be as catastrophic as it would be on the iPhone.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't even installed 9 yet....  I guess I'll see what the reports on 9.1 are and then try it.

Betsy


----------



## RinG

I'm still on 8.1. I have an older iPad, and it's already struggling with Safari on that. Crashes all the time, when it didn't before the update.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have not seen any complaints about 9.1, so installed it a few minutes ago. It has not made the magic smoke come out of my iPad, so I guess it's OK.


----------



## amyberta

I read that some people had a problem with Safari after updating.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There always seem to be a few people with problems after an update, particularly if they are on older devices, or are making a big job in iOS number. I haven't had any so far, but on the other hand if there isn't anything really exciting in this update. The big thrill seems to be new emojis  on the other hand there are security patches which are always a good thing. But if you're nervous about updating, I don't see a reason to do it urgently. This link has a kind of generic article on problem-solving after updates.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2015/10/22/ios-9-problems-fixes/

I'm still not having any problems but that's only an hour or so after updating.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oh yes, I would definitely update all my apps before installing iOS 9.1, or any new iOS.


----------



## amyberta

I installed it, no problems. The emojis all look the same to me though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have a very minor issue. I magically signed out of some but not all apps, including iCloud and FitBit. I'm able to sign in again with no problems. This happened on both iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have a very minor issue. I magically signed out of some but not all apps, including iCloud and FitBit. I'm able to sign in again with no problems. This happened on both iPhone and iPad.


That happened to me also.


----------



## skyblue

Some websites don't load properly in 9.1. I wonder if the newly released 9.2 will solve the problem.


----------

